# Metra Expands Quiet Cars



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 6, 2011)

Metra expands quiet cars program to all lines

"Quiet cars are available on all lines except on two-car trains, according to Metra. The second car from the engine and the second car from the other end of the train are designated as quiet on all diesel trains with six cars or more, according to Metra. On trains with five cars or fewer, only the second car from the engine will be a quiet car. On Metra's Electric line, the third car from the south end will be the only quiet zone.

"A trial version of the program started on the Rock Island line in January. Metra expanded the program to all lines because of its popularity with riders. Designated cars are on inbound trains arriving before 9 a.m. and outbound trains leaving between 3:30 and 6 p.m."


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 6, 2011)

Interesting how it's the Second car. In Philadelphia on Septa it's the first car on trains of 3 cars open for passenger service. Which is a pet peeve of mine as most trains with the exception of rush hour have only two cars open. Of course Amtrak NER trains the majority of which are the second car which makes sense as the First car is typically BC. On 66/67 I believe it's the last car. On AE it depends on the location of the FC car of course. It's amazing how this idea has spread from a "cell phone free car".


----------



## AlanB (Jun 7, 2011)

SEPTA doesn't use diesel engines; I guess that Chicago wanted the quiet car to have less horn and engine noise, hence the second car.


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 7, 2011)

I figured it had to do with the horns...


----------



## DET63 (Jun 24, 2011)

Then there was the railroad that had to decide whether to make the second car from the front or the second one from the rear its "quiet car"—on its three-car trains.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Jul 15, 2011)

Bring back the bar car. Honestly Metra would benefit from selling liquors onboard. Extra revenue never hurt.


----------

